# Looking for Harry The Hammer (complete model including scenery base) UK only



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am looking for the complete Harry The Hammer model including the scenic base, if your not sure what model it is, here is a picture of it










Here is a link to another of my trade threads that has a list of what I have up for trade.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107400

*UK ONLY PLEASE AND TRADE ONLY PLEASE*

Thank you for looking.

Gothic.


----------

